# omega d5xl?



## ambrogea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all, 
i  currently have a beseler 23c with color head and i'm only printing 35mm ...
there a opportunity for a omega d5xl with a color head for $300.
first, is the price fair for that enlarger?
and will it be a improvement "quality print" wise compare to the beseler c23?
thank for your help.


----------



## compur (Apr 7, 2011)

The Omega will print negs up to 4x5 which the 23C can't do.  If you have 4x5 negs
there's no question the Omega will be a move up.  Otherwise, if you're printing 120
or smaller film formats then there's really no reason to buy the Omega IMO.  It won't 
print your 35mm negs any better than your Beseler will.  

You didn't say what lens you're using on your 23C but if you'd like to improve your
35mm prints you might want to think about finding a better quality lens than you
have. The 23C is already a top-notch enlarger but a better lens can always make it
better.


----------



## ann (Apr 8, 2011)

compur hits the nail on the head here,  Enlargers are basically all alike, they have a light source, condensor, a place for the negative, a slot for the negative, and a way to move the light source up or down.
some are better built, but after that it is as it is with cameras, the lens. 

The omega, is bigger, heavier and of course has a wider range of format sizes, however the beseler "will make great prints" if you have a great negative and a good lens.

I think the price is a bit high, however, you didn't indicate what came along with the package, i..e. negative carriers, lens, etc.


----------



## ambrogea (Apr 8, 2011)

@Compur, regarding the lens i have 2xscheinder 50 and 75, and 2x nikkor 50 and 75 as well, i haven't try the nikkor yet, but tey seems better build...
@Ann, the d5xl come with power supply and carriers.... but more i look and better i think i should master my beseler first before to think of anything else...
thanks.


----------



## ann (Apr 8, 2011)

The power supply is not considered an extra, altho carriers might be.

which lenses 4 elment or 6 element lense, which schneider, as they make three grades, the easiest way to tell the difference, the high end schneider is spell with o within the componon name.


----------



## compur (Apr 8, 2011)

ambrogea said:


> @Compur, regarding the lens i have 2xscheinder 50 and 75, and 2x nikkor 50 and 75 as well, i haven't try the nikkor yet, but tey seems better build...



Well, you can't do much better than EL-Nikkor or Schneider Compon*on*.  If your Schneiders are the lower-end types (Compon*ar*) then I suggest trying your Nikkors.  Otherwise, you're all set.


----------



## ambrogea (Apr 9, 2011)

the scheinder lens are componAR, i try to do a new print with the nikon lens... i'll keep you posted.
Thanks


----------

